# Mech mod advice



## morras (9/1/17)

Howzit all

I have a bunch of regulated mods and love almost all of them to bits......

My vaping journey started just over a year ago - the same time i left the stinkies for good.

I feel that the next step for me is probably a mechanical device - i have been building for about 11 months now and i am reasonably knowledgeable when it comes to batteries and builds and amps and and and.

My question is this : What makes it so different to the vape i get now ?

Also - If i get a mech i would not build below .2 Ohms - what sort of battery life could one expect of a Lg brownie ??? Most of my devices gives me a full day on a 2 batt mod and some like my Therion's even more.

Looking forward to your advice !!


----------



## Migs (9/1/17)

at .2 maby 2 max 3 lg browns, remember the vape gets weaker as the battery dies, at 3.6 volts its going to be a pretty shitty vape unless you turn down the airflow by a lot.


----------



## Raindance (9/1/17)

morras said:


> Howzit all
> 
> I have a bunch of regulated mods and love almost all of them to bits......
> 
> ...


0.2 may be a bit of a risky build! 18.5 Amps leaves little safety cap (At nominal voltage = 3.7V). Also, that brownie may not be a real turd and be one of those fakes that were/are doing the rounds.

Regards


----------



## Silver (9/1/17)

Hi @morras 

Good question

I think several folk will give different perspectives on this

For me the vape on a mech is very similar but it feels a bit more "direct" 
Also, the build determines the vape.

But yes, the drawback is a "sagging" vape as the battery gets a bit flat


----------



## GerritVisagie (9/1/17)

With LG brownies, I don't go below 0.23. I go through 3 Batts a day. 
But my 30q Samsung are actually a bit better. (Last a bit longer, hits a bit harder)
And they handle the same build perfect. 
From my experiments, seems the LGs have a higher internal resistance, so their volt drop is higher. 


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (9/1/17)

Hi @morras

Just to give you some idea of my experiences with LG HG2 (brownies) on my Reos

RM2 atty - mouth to lung - 0.45 ohm parallel coil
I get about 3ml of juice before I can tell the battery is starting to sag and then about another 1ml before its not an enjoyable vape anymore.

OL16 atty - dual coil - about 0.4 ohm - lung hit
The same as above - just that the juice goes a bit faster because i take longer draws

I cant say if its a day's use because i use several devices at once - but there is no way I could go out for the day on a fresh batt and full Reo bottle. I would probably need about 3 batteries and 3x4ml for a day out - maybe even more


----------



## Silver (9/1/17)

Hi @morras

Case in point right now




I have vaped about 3ml so far on this brownie and I can start to feel it sagging slightly. But still a good vape. In about another ml I will change the batt and refill.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## morras (10/1/17)

Thanks all for the advice , think i should test one before buying to make sure it will work for me.....

Don't like the idea of having to carry extra batteries with me - unless i just use the mech at home.


----------



## GerritVisagie (10/1/17)

Hey @morras i see you're from Rustenburg,
We can meet up somewhere if you'd like, I'll bring my mech and we can chat a bit.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (10/1/17)

GerritVisagie said:


> Hey @morras i see you're from Rustenburg,
> We can meet up somewhere if you'd like, I'll bring my mech and we can chat a bit.



Rustenburg mini meet @GerritVisagie 
If you guys get together, blow some clouds for us and take a photo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (10/1/17)

Silver said:


> Rustenburg mini meet @GerritVisagie
> If you guys get together, blow some clouds for us and take a photo



Will do silver. 


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## morras (10/1/17)

Hi Gerrit

That will be great ! I missed the mini vape meet you guys had earlier......


----------



## GerritVisagie (10/1/17)

I'll be in touch.


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------

